# Chevy Volt Price Gouging



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

20.000$ per car...CAZY...


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

It is all because GM decided to let the dealers do the doling out of the cars and that makes for a big scandal and ripoffs. It also guarantees that GM will fail in the electric hybrid market as they did before in the electric car market. Folks will not flock to buy a Volt if it will cost them a cool $60 grand. GM has washed their hands about the dealers saying they have no control but hope that they will do the right thing. Yeah, Right. If GM did not want into this electric or hybrid thing then why do they keep trying. Public perception I guess. 

GM Sucks. Their past history and present prove that.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

gottdi said:


> It is all because GM decided to let the dealers do the doling out of the cars and that makes for a big scandal and ripoffs. It also guarantees that GM will fail in the electric hybrid market as they did before in the electric car market. Folks will not flock to buy a Volt if it will cost them a cool $60 grand. GM has washed their hands about the dealers saying they have no control but hope that they will do the right thing. Yeah, Right. If GM did not want into this electric or hybrid thing then why do they keep trying. Public perception I guess.
> 
> GM Sucks. Their past history and present prove that.


+1

They were already priced too uncompetitively to begin with, now you're going to add $20k? for 60k I could buy two, maybe even three cars. He'll you're better than half-way to a Tesla Roadster, might as well just save another month or two and buy that instead. GM is such a joke.


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

buy a nissan leaf and be happy...fuck off GM


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

The sad part is that the Volt could have been brought out in a more reserved version for $25.000 or less.

They could then add custonmer wants as the market started to be good for them.

Very poor offering..........


----------



## xtian999 (Apr 26, 2009)

Pickets and protests outside the dealerships. These pirates need to be shamed in the media. They will pick us off one by one on the showroom floor, but together we may have some effect on lowering the prices.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Their company, their car, their rules.

Did you expect anything different?


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

here in germany we dont have to pay plus 20.000€ if we want to buy the german volt(opel ampera)...

we pay max. the price that that the manufacturer says...the dealers have to sell for the price or lower...but never more

we are not used to thing like that...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

david85 said:


> Their company, their car, their rules.
> 
> Did you expect anything different?


Nope, don't expect any different from GM


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

*Large SUV Sales Surge Faster Than Small Cars*

Plug-in electric hybrids and electric cars have taken up much of the digital airwaves over the past few weeks (or years, depending on your perspective), but it may surprise you to find out that “passé” full-size SUVs are increasing in popularity once again. So far this year, full-size SUV sales have increased 19%, beating overall industry growth of 17%. The full-size SUV category is composed of large body-on-frame SUVs, like the GMC Yukon, and large crossovers, such as the Lincoln MKT and Chevrolet Traverse. 

http://blogs.cars.com/kickingtires/2010/07/large-suv-sales-surge-faster-than-small-cars.html

With stories like this does anyone think the Volt has a chance at $20,000 over retail?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

gottdi said:


> Nope, don't expect any different from GM


I bet your a little happier with your decision to go with the leaf instead right about now!

I'm still holding some doubts that the volt will be sold. GM needed the volt concept for the bailout even though at the time many of our conversions could have done rings around it. Now that they are becoming profitable again and paying down their debts, they will likely go back to business as usual.



paker said:


> *Large SUV Sales Surge Faster Than Small Cars*
> 
> Plug-in electric hybrids and electric cars have taken up much of the digital airwaves over the past few weeks (or years, depending on your perspective), but it may surprise you to find out that “passé” full-size SUVs are increasing in popularity once again. So far this year, full-size SUV sales have increased 19%, beating overall industry growth of 17%. The full-size SUV category is composed of large body-on-frame SUVs, like the GMC Yukon, and large crossovers, such as the Lincoln MKT and Chevrolet Traverse.
> 
> ...


Environmental fatigue is also setting in so the brownie points the volt offered aren't worth as much after the record high eco awareness movement of the last half decade. For those that are currently on the waiting list, they are probably stubborn enough that they will mostly pay through any body orific they have to in order to live up to their own ideals. I'm sure GM knows most customers don't have that option however so either way they won't loose. The cars they do sell will be overpriced, and that high price will discourage more customers at the same time. Can't wait to see the hummer H4


----------

